
Why do we need more powerful processors? - chintan39
If all the programs like Java, .net keeps updating and getting better, then shouldn&#x27;t it work on older systems?
======
proyb
Powerful processor is all about moving data in a short time possible: Big
Data. It's not just about Java and .Net.

You could look at 3D XPoint and NVRam instead where data lives, those have cut
down to 1 digit latency as claimed by Intel or Micron. Still Java 9 should be
what you're looking at, lastly, Erlang for lowest latencies.

If Sun have produced proprietary microprocessor for Java it did before, it
would have been a different world for us now as far as I heard it has the
native performance. It's cost and time effective to buy newer hardware than
improves coding to squeeze as much performance as possible.

In fact, general purpose processors we know is not efficient, it uses lot of
watts when moving data within the microprocessors. I let the expertise do the
talks.

~~~
qubex
Sun's propose-built, native Java processor (picoJava
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PicoJava](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PicoJava)
— forgive the direct link because I am on a mobile platform) absolutely stank
and they clearly lacked the incentive to invest more resources into producing
a special-purpose part when general-purpose devices (traditional CPUs) would
have always had the return-on-investment advantage.

